# Single Arrow bow quivers?????



## Al33 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been considering ordering the Skookum single arrow bow quiver but am not sure it will give me the thumb clearance I want when gripping the bow. I have a couple of tie on type 2 blade protectors but without the shaft support attachment so I have to hold the arrow with my bow hand which I do not like.

I suspect some longbows by the nature of their design will allow for more clearance than others. Any suggestions or experiences with these? 

Thanks!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had nothing but positive results when I've used them Al.  When hunting with a quiver off the bow, it's the cat's meow!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 21, 2010)

Go IRON MAN   Al...no need for a quiver


----------



## Gordief (Jul 21, 2010)

hello al,
i have two kinds that are similar to the skookum.
i'll bring them to the NGTA shoot & you can test
fit'em on your bows.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks fellows!!!! I tried to order the Skookum via 3 Rivers web site but could only find it using the search feature but the search results page which listed it as on sale did not have a link for placing an order. I tried several ways of placing the order but still no links to put one in the shopping basket. Guess I will make a phone order.

In the meantime, and since I posted this thread, I went to work on making one using one of the leather tie on broadhead covers I had and a single rubber gripper that was an extra I had in the drawer. I cut up a mouse pad for the straps, fashioned the cover and gripper to the straps then used plastic ties to secure it to one of my longbows. Looks and acts like it is going to work very well. I will still order a couple more for some of my other bows.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's see some pictures Al.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 21, 2010)

C.J. Pearson said:


> Let's see some pictures Al.



i agree.............


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2010)

Bald Fish has one on his longbow and i really like the idea using it along with my dawgware quiver but they don't make one for my 4 blade Muzzy Phantoms


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 21, 2010)

I think they look cool, but I don't use em. I just can't seem to get more than one arra in them. I like to tote more than that.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, took some pic's but I will have to do some more axsplainin'. Would have been a lot easier had I took pic's while I was working it but at the time I wasn't sure it was going to work or even how I was going to do it. 

First thing I had to do was cut and remove the stitching from the head cover to separate into two parts so I could attach the rubber mouse pad strip to the back side piece. I first punched a hole in the center of the back piece to accommodate a large size two part brad and which I used to attach it to the strip. The brad is the type you have to hammer together and I put a little gorilla Glue between the strip and the back half of the head cover for extra measure. BTW, I scraped the finish off the leather where the strip would contact it so the glue would adhere. Once this was set and dried I restitched the two pieces of head cover together. I then used a tie wrap to secure both sides of the rubber strip at a distance that would hold the head cover out away from the bow enough to give me plenty of thumb room while holding the bow. If I had not done this the tie wraps securing it to the bow would have pulled it in too close.

For the lower end I just drilled a hole through the little rubber thingy that holds the arrow and ran a tie wrap through the hole to secure it to the center of the mouse pad strip I had previously cut. I then attached it to the lower limb just as I had the head cover on the top limb and it was done.

I took it out with an arrow in it and shot it 40-50 times and it never budged so I am happy with the outcome.

If all this and the pic's still leave you with a question ask away and I'll try to explain it better.

Note: I had to turn the rubber side in for good grip purposes so I will now camo up the outside of the mouse pad strips so it won't look too tacky.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 21, 2010)

Al, I have a single arrow quiver that I have never used, it is for two blade BH's. If you want it I will send it out to you. Its been in my gear box for about a year and I doubt I will ever use it. Let me know.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 22, 2010)

looks good al.

i think the mouse pad idea may be the ticket
to keep my all leather one stable.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 22, 2010)

Redneck ingenuity at it's finest!!

Good job Al!


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Jul 22, 2010)

Now to make one that will hold a 3 blade.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 22, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention. I'm sure Al's already been thinking on one to carry 3 arras!!!!!!WTG!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2010)

Al must only need 1 arrow!


----------



## NavyDave (Jul 22, 2010)

That's just cool....


----------



## Al33 (Jul 22, 2010)

reviveourhomes said:


> Al, I have a single arrow quiver that I have never used, it is for two blade BH's. If you want it I will send it out to you. Its been in my gear box for about a year and I doubt I will ever use it. Let me know.


Thank you Lewis!!!!



C.J. Pearson said:


> Now to make one that will hold a 3 blade.


Shouldn't be hard to do at all. I use 35mm film cannisters to keep 3 & 4 blade broadheads in so something similar such as a large pill bottle or even a leather cup would surely work with a litle foam inside.



TNGIRL said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention. I'm sure Al's already been thinking on one to carry 3 arras!!!!!!WTG!!!!!!


No, I have come to like the side quivers versus multi arrow bow quivers but I do like having one arra at the ready so I don't have to look to make sure I am getting the one I want.



Dennis said:


> Al must only need 1 arrow!


 I wished! Were that the case I would wear myself out climbing out of and back into my tree stand to retrieve it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 22, 2010)

thats what I was about to Say Al..... seems like a film cannister or pill bottle along wid some foam, duct tape and a bit pof spray paint would make a dandy 3 blade holder.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good Al.  I have been planning to make one as well, but I have quiver inserts in the side of my bow, so it should be a little easier.  I just need a leather cap made for a Big Ol' Land Shark.  Think you can make me one?  I would much rather carry a side / back quiver and have that one arrow on go.  I also think it would be a good backup arrow while on stand w/out having to have the whole quiver on the bow.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> I just need a leather cap made for a Big Ol' Land Shark.  Think you can make me one?



I'll see what I can do Mark and let you know when and if I get it done.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are serious, don't sew it together till' I make a bracket.  I was planning to bend a small piece of aluminum flat bar in sort of a L/upside down L pattern.  Kind of like this.    


                                     Bow Here |_
                                                           | quiver here


----------

